# Do you shut off your DVR? DVR owners only please.



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

DVR Owners only - does not apply to non-DVR receivers.

Do you turn off your DVR or HD-DVR when done watching TV? 

I haven't ever shut mine off, I just turn off my TV since the power use difference when on or off is barely negligible, less then 1.5 watts (tested with a "kill-a-watt" meter). My "circle of blue LEDs" are ALWAYS turned off so powering it off for me only turns off the single BLUE LED on the power switich and the one resoltuon LED.

It has been stated that when powered off the HR's "know" they are not in use and do background tasks at that time then rather then while in use.

I have NEVER turned off a computer either in 30+ years of computer use, but that's for another poll. 

Please no "energy" lectures.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Always have been turned off when not is use. 3 HR2X's. Though knowing they "know" their not being used and then background "housekeeping" is being performed, I may change that with my bedroom HR.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yes I do. My Harmony turns everything on and off at one button, so there is no reason for me to change it. When I hit the watch TV button, everything turns on and DoublePlay is activated. 

I have thought about it not turning off when I switch to my PS3 for games or a movie, but haven't done that yet.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Yes I do. My Harmony turns everything on and off at one button, so there is no reason for me to change it. When I hit the watch TV button, everything turns on and DoublePlay is activated.
> 
> I have thought about it not turning off when I switch to my PS3 for games or a movie, but haven't done that yet.


I thought doubleplay is ONLY activated (assuming it is timed out) when the down arrow is pushed. I didn't know turning the power on enables DP.

I have a Harmony as well but still don't shut it off becaise SOMETIMES the IR sending got missed and the DVR was on and the TV off then when I turned the TV on the DVR went off...... then I had to get up and "sync" it  .


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

I shut mine off when not in use for no particular reason other than I have my remote set up to turn TV and HR22 on or off at the same time.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I always turn them off when not in use. The remote is programmed that way so thats the way it happens.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Always turn both of mine off.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> I thought doubleplay is ONLY activated (assuming it is timed out) when the down arrow is pushed. I didn't know turning the power on enables DP.


You can add extra commands, like hitting the down arrow twice.



TBlazer07 said:


> I have a Harmony as well but still don't shut it off becaise SOMETIMES the IR sending got missed and the DVR was on and the TV off then when I turned the TV on the DVR went off...... then I had to get up and "sync" it  .


That's what the "Help" button is for. Fixes it quickly and easily.


----------



## 2500ram (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine are never turned off, no reason they are always on it's just a habit to turn off the tv and receiver, not the DVR.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I always leave mine on, makes no real difference in power. I like having ESPN in the buffer w/o having to record sportscenter in the morning. In the bedroom, turning off only turns off the light but you still hear the hard drive. So I cover the lights and leave it on.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Always on for me.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

My remote puts the DVR in a "standby" state when I hit the 'TV Off' button in the living room.
In the bedroom, the monitor I use for a TV is auto-sensing, so if I dont turn the receiver off, the Monitor never turns off.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I thought I saw posted once that when the box is put in standby it allows it to do some background housekeeping tasks quicker then if the box was on. Could be mistaken on that but it's something I seem to remember said.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

kevinwmsn said:


> I always leave mine on, makes no real difference in power. *I like having ESPN in the buffer w/o having to record sportscenter in the morning*. In the bedroom, turning off only turns off the light but you still hear the hard drive. So I cover the lights and leave it on.


 I'm a bit confused by this one... The buffer remains intact whether the box is on or in standby...

BTW I turn my units off


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

All of my DVR's are put into standby when I'm finished watching them. HR20-700 still going strong after almost 4 years.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> You can add extra commands, like hitting the down arrow twice.


Exactly. I didn't think about it until I read about it on here a while ago.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Has it been 1 year already?


PS. No poll option for me. I leave it on when I'm in town, but when I travel for more than a few days, I turn them off. So, I don't shut it off when not watching TV, but I don't always leave it on either.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Always off. I use the master on/off keys on the DirecTV remotes which turn my TV and the DVR on/off at the same time. Plus on my programmable remote it is just programed into the macro.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Always OFF, by just hitting the OFF button.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't vote. . . of my 4 HR2xes, two are typically turned off with the TV, but the other two typically stay on.

I haven't seen any difference in performance in any of the units.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

Fortunately, the HR21 (and others) will record and accept software upgrades anyway, so, off it goes. (At my vacation home, I have a Comcast cable DVR, and it has to be on to accept scheduled recordings, which is very bad design.)

Anyway, the D* DVR does it all, even with power off, so.... off it goes.

Stan


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

It is random around here. I usually end up hitting the button on my TV to shut it off, and forget about the receiver. If I walk by later and see the blue ring, I usually reach down and shut it off.

I think the only time I ever actually happens together is that rare time when I hit the TV&POWER buttons.


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

Always ON for our three HR2x's...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RAD said:


> I thought I saw posted once that when the box is put in standby it allows it to do some background housekeeping tasks quicker then if the box was on. Could be mistaken on that but it's something I seem to remember said.


You are correct for some things like updating the guide, etc.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Aug 10, 2009)

Off, don't like that annoying blue circle staring at me.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Always off when not watching. All my remotes are programmed to shut everything down. As mentioned, does not affect downloads or scheduled recording. I don't need to have that blue light glaring constantly 24/7-annoying.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

DoctorCAD said:


> Off, don't like that annoying blue circle staring at me.





johnp37 said:


> Always off when not watching. All my remotes are programmed to shut everything down. As mentioned, does not affect downloads or scheduled recording. I don't need to have that blue light glaring constantly 24/7-annoying.


 You can easily turn off the blue circle and still leave the box on. Just hold down the left "arrow" on the receiver itself and push the right arrow 2-3 times to reduce or turn off the LED ring (make sure the receiver is NOT tuned to an ACTIVE channel or it will not work). It's also a good indication if your box has rebooted (either for a problem or new software). After reboot the lights go back on. That's another reason I leave the box on (and the LEDS off).


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> You can easily turn off the blue circle and still leave the box on. Just hold down the left "arrow" on the receiver itself and push the right arrow 2-3 times to reduce or turn off the LED ring (make sure the receiver is NOT tuned to an ACTIVE channel or it will not work). It's also a good indication if your box has rebooted (either for a problem or new software). After reboot the lights go back on. That's another reason I leave the box on (and the LEDS off).


I am aware as to how to shut off the blue circle. I just like everything shut off/on standby if not being used. Still records, updates guide and downloads software. One click on, one click off.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

even with circle off the power and resolution lights are on, and in dark room they look kind of eerie


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

David MacLeod said:


> even with circle off the power and resolution lights are on, and in dark room they look kind of eerie


Blue is supposedly one of the most "soothing" colors...and it has never bothered anyone in our household, even with the "ring of blue" remains lit up.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

All of my DVR's turn off with the tv. Just have the remote set up that way.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> I always turn them off when not in use. The remote is programmed that way so thats the way it happens.


Same here.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

all of mine are put into standby so that they can do their thing.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Blue is supposedly one of the most "soothing" colors...and it has never bothered anyone in our household, even with the "ring of blue" remains lit up.


good for you, I'm sure thats quite an accomplishment.
I however don't like the bright lights , soothing or not, and turn them off.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Off for me.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a plasma without an internal tuner, so both DVRs attached to it are always on so that when I power up the TV I will always get a picture. My other DVR is attached to an old CRT HDTV which had an analog but not digital tuner, so it's essentially in the same situation. I keep that DVR on for the same reason, so that when I turn on the TV I have a picture.

SMK


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

I votesd NO, but really neither answer was accurate for me. I have a few that are never turned off. I have one that is always turned off - only becasue it's using RF, I originally set it up to turn off, and it's never failed to respond to the on command (I found IR sometimes does). Then there is one in the master bedroom that I sometimes turn off just becasue it's convienent to press the button on the front of the DVR - usually I just turn off the blue ring.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Off, cause the blue lights are bright when trying to sleep. And they still record programs.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Nitehawk^ said:


> I shut mine off when not in use for no particular reason other than I have my remote set up to turn TV and HR22 on or off at the same time.


ditto


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I checked last night and my live buffer remains full even if the DVR has been off for hours. I turned everything on last night after it had been off all day and could immediately rewind quite a ways back.

It seems like all the power button does is turn the lights off on the front and make the video output stop.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Off for me, but what's the point of the poll other than satisfying curiosity?
Either off or on, the DVR uses about the same amount of electricity and stays just as hot.

And for that guy who hasn't turned off his computers in 30 years -- are you still using your Apple II?


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Yup, I turn it off... but only because that's what happens when I hit the "Off" button on the DirecTV remote -- both the TV and DVR shut "off"...


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

I voted "always on", but maybe I shouldn't have... Our Guest Bedroom DVR is pretty much always off, the Living Room is turned off when not in use, but the DVR in the kitchen and the master bedroom is always on..... I don't really notice any difference between them other then the lights.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

No poll option for half and half. The two HRs on the main TV are always on, never in standby. A. I like the blue lights as night lights to avoid stubbed toes. 2. I often use the second one for PIP, or 4 active tuners. Just too much work if they go standby when I don't want it. HDMI sync up takes longer.

The other two HRs in the house are set to standby with the DTV remote, but if I just power off the TV as I walk by, I don't stress about turning the DVR to standby.



.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> all of mine are put into standby so that they can do their thing.


 You can be certain they "do their thing" while not in standby as well.  When I reset my guide data it's back to the "full" 2+ weeks usually within 24 hrs without issue.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

billsharpe said:


> Off for me, but what's the point of the poll other than satisfying curiosity?
> Either off or on, the DVR uses about the same amount of electricity and stays just as hot.
> 
> And for that guy who hasn't turned off his computers in 30 years -- are you still using your Apple II?


 I'm "the guy" who started the poll. Yes, just out of curiosity brought up by another discussion elsewhere. But the fact they do use the same power while on or off was one of the reasons I asked the question since it makes hardly any difference.

As for leaving my computer ON all the time there are 2 schools to that "argument" (other then the obvious power savings). Actually I'm running a Core I7 overclocked to 3.87gHz with 2 x 120 gig solid state drives in Raid 0, 8 gigs ram and an ATI 5850 video card. I do still have a 1978 TRS-80 Model 1 buried somewhere in my attic.   Never was an Apple fan other then my iPhone although my kids had a IIe when they were in elementary school. Yes, they were always left on.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> You can be certain they "do their thing" while not in standby as well.  When I reset my guide data it's back to the "full" 2+ weeks usually within 24 hrs without issue.


Yeah, but if you put the unit in standby it takes a lot less than 24 hours. Not to mention guide data isn't the only thing it does for "housekeeping".


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I think it comes down to the fact that it's just easier to turn it on and off. The macros on D* on many universal remotes do it by default. You actually have to go out of your way to NOT turn it off.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> But the fact they do use the same power while on or off was one of the reasons I asked the question since it makes hardly any difference.
> 
> A couple of years ago this topic was discussed at lenght and I, and others, checked the current draw. An HR20 "on" used 45 watts, and "off" uses 39 watts. Not much difference, but some circuits do shut down whan turned off.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Spicoli said:


> All of my DVR's turn off with the tv. Just have the remote set up that way.


Same for me in the living room. Habit not a deliberate choice. In the bedroom by choice because I don't like the 2 blue lights.


----------



## hijump245 (Sep 18, 2007)

I turn it off, but after the new software update, when I turn it back on, I get no picture unless I push the red restart button. Fortunately, D* is sending a replacement dvr, hopefully no issues with that one.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Normally it wouldn't be that big a thing to me, but my Harmony 880 shuts everything off at the same time (TV / DVR / audio receiver / DVD), so yeah, mine is turned off with everything else.


----------



## dieguy (May 27, 2008)

It shuts it off, but it still is on for scheduled recording. The only way to shut it off completely is to unplug it.


----------



## zamzickles (Sep 21, 2007)

While my response to the poll was that I never turn it off, I do always leave my HR-20 and HR-22 set on music channels. The recorder does not buffer or record music channels so there is not continuous recording going on. Far less ware and tare on the drive. Less chance of surface damage during power interruptions. I always tune a music channel before a RBR or power cycle.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> I'm "the guy" who started the poll. Yes, just out of curiosity brought up by another discussion elsewhere. But the fact they do use the same power while on or off was one of the reasons I asked the question since it makes hardly any difference.


You're right, it does make hardly any difference between "on" and "standby"-the thing always sucks about 25 watts of power which is essentially like leaving a light on 24 hours a day in a room that nobody enters.

That's why my DVR's are equipped with a little accessory-a small toggle switch which plugs in the wall and the DVR plugs into it. When my DVR's aren't going to be recording anything for an extended length of time, they get turned OFF-I.E. the electricity gets completely disconnected.

With the latest software featuring caching of the guide, when they get flipped back on the full 2 weeks of programming is right there....and I save enough on my electric bill to pay the lease fee for at least one of the DVR's.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

zamzickles said:


> While my response to the poll was that I never turn it off, I do always leave my HR-20 and HR-22 set on music channels. The recorder does not buffer or record music channels so there is not continuous recording going on. Far less ware and tare on the drive. Less chance of surface damage during power interruptions. I always tune a music channel before a RBR or power cycle.


That trick doesn't work on the SD DVR's. They DO record music channels!


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

ThomasM said:


> You're right, it does make hardly any difference between "on" and "standby"-the thing always sucks about 25 watts of power which is essentially like leaving a light on 24 hours a day in a room that nobody enters.
> 
> That's why my DVR's are equipped with a little accessory-a small toggle switch which plugs in the wall and the DVR plugs into it. When my DVR's aren't going to be recording anything for an extended length of time, they get turned OFF-I.E. the electricity gets completely disconnected.
> 
> With the latest software featuring caching of the guide, when they get flipped back on the full 2 weeks of programming is right there....and I save enough on my electric bill to pay the lease fee for at least one of the DVR's.


Yeah, I've calcualted the electricity cost per DVR at $1.16/mo on 24/7. It's simply not worth it to me to try and play these types of games with them.


----------



## vansmack (Aug 14, 2006)

I do in the bedroom so I can sleep at night (the blue ring hasn't been able to be manually turned off in some time).

I do not in the front room where the lights can be turned off manually.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I've always left my DVR on (since 2003). 

However, I'm going to change that the next time I reprogram my universal. 

Mike


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Always from day one my remotes shut off the TV and DVR together at once


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Except for rare instances when I'm recording something overnight, mine gets powered down (i.e. plug pulled) every night. I don't need a 24x7 50 watt heater, especially in the summer.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tigerwillow1 said:


> Except for rare instances when I'm recording something overnight, mine gets powered down (i.e. plug pulled) every night. I don't need a 24x7 50 watt heater, especially in the summer.


Just to clarify - in reality - no one is really "powering down" their units, unless they unplug them. Pressing the "power button" is actually "standby mode", which does somewhat reduce the electricity consumption, but not alot.

The hard drive (a primary consumer of electricity in any HD DVR) runs 24 X 7, and other activities take place using electricity during recording as well (even if the unit is "turned off). Those things also result in at least some expected/normal heat being resonated from any HD DVR unit.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

We shut tv off only because receivers are always running anyway in background. I've had 2 HR 20's since they came out and never had trouble with them.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

It only makes sense...

using it, turn it on,
not using it, turn it off

Same logic applies to lights, water, running autos, etc...


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

We use the D* remotes, so they go to standby when the TV goes off.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

I always put mine in standby when not in use.



TBlazer07 said:


> I have a Harmony as well but still don't shut it off becaise SOMETIMES the IR sending got missed and the DVR was on and the TV off then when I turned the TV on the DVR went off...... then I had to get up and "sync" it  .


You know, that's what the "Help" button is for on the Harmony. Just hit that and it will re-send the "Off" signal to all of the components. If that doesn't do it, then it will step you through the steps on the Harmony screen. No need to get up and manually turn off the receiver.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

MizzouTiger said:


> I always put mine in standby when not in use.
> 
> You know, that's what the "Help" button is for on the Harmony. Just hit that and it will re-send the "Off" signal to all of the components. If that doesn't do it, then it will step you through the steps on the Harmony screen. No need to get up and manually turn off the receiver.


Right, HELP does send the OFF to ALL components. Problem is, those components that have on/off TOGGLE (same code) will go ON if they were OFF or OFF if they were on. Then it becomes all discombooberated. Yes, the HELP also works but sometimes takes 6 or 7 "HELPS" until it does the right thing. So by leaving the DVR on which makes no REAL difference all I have left is the TV and the audio receiver and there is MUCH less problem with synchronization and most importantly my WIFE because she never aims the remote properly of puts it down before all the codes are sent!

Which is why I leave the DVR on all the time. :lol:


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

ThomasM said:


> That's why my DVR's are equipped with a little accessory-a small toggle switch which plugs in the wall and the DVR plugs into it. When my DVR's aren't going to be recording anything for an *extended length of time*, they get turned OFF-I.E. the electricity gets completely disconnected.
> With the latest software featuring caching of the guide, when they get flipped back on the full 2 weeks of programming is right there....and I save enough on my electric bill to pay the lease fee for at least one of the DVR's.


Well, if the full guide cache is 2 weeks and you UNPLUG it for 3 days or 1 week or whatever when you plug it back in how can you still have 2 weeks of guide? You can't. Unless the "extended lenght of time" you are referring to is only a few hours and if that's the case why bother?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

My DVRs record daily so I can't really power them off as ThomasM does. Not sure that I would anyway, I think I have bigger power uses to minimize first.

Since standby does allow some housekeeping to perform sooner/quicker/better, I put many of my units in standby, usually automatically with the DIRECTV remotes. While the "guide" is downloaded very quickly, the indexing, subindexing, and cross indexing  might benefit from standby mode. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

Mine are always off when the TV's off.


----------



## MikeS (May 26, 2007)

I shut mine off (both) as the power on and off buttons control both the TVs and DVRs just fine.
I don't need to reach for the TV remote, nor do I need to slide the switch.

My older non DVRs, I don't bother turning the receivers off. extra steps that are not needed..


----------



## gusjohnson (Sep 29, 2006)

pfp said:


> Yeah, I've calcualted the electricity cost per DVR at $1.16/mo on 24/7. It's simply not worth it to me to try and play these types of games with them.


Nice for you. In California we have tiered electricity prices and the rates on the top tiers have gone through the roof (and heading higher). As of Jan 1, the top tier (which sadly I'm in) is $.474 / kW hour. So 25 watts per hour, 24 hours, comes out to a little more than $8.50/month for each DVR.

I'm not one to unplug my DVR, but it would be great to see improvements in standby power usage.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Tom Robertson said:


> While the "guide" is downloaded very quickly, the indexing, subindexing, and cross indexing  might benefit from standby mode.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Just curious (since you did write "might benefit") if this is a fact of how standby works or if it's something that is just conjecture. When this was originally posted a while back it also said "might be."


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, i shut it off. 

No real reason other than wanting to shut things off that I don't use.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> Just curious (since you did write "might benefit") if this is a fact of how standby works or if it's something that is just conjecture. When this was originally posted a while back it also said "might be."


If you leave the unit unwatched for 2 or 3 days, it won't matter if it is in standby or on.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

My personal DVR stays on 24x7, tuned to an XM (soon to be SonicTap) channel when it's not in use so I can punch up some music with the press of a button. The rest get turned off.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> even with circle off the power and resolution lights are on, and in dark room they look kind of eerie


Talk about eerie, my neighbors have apparently been calling our house "spooky". You see, the HR20 in the bedroom is on an upper shelf in the closet. The closet has a window with blinds on it. But as you walk down the sidewalk, if you look up at the house, yo can see the blue light glowing through the gaps in the blinds and it looks like some sort of evil robot staring back.

EDIT: and I should mention that we do put all of our D* receivers in standby when not in use. The remotes are programmed to do that.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

Off is a misleading term in that the DVR only turns of the video I/O and the lights, otherwise the receiver is always listening to the sats and doing recording etc. To truly turn it off would require the plug to be unpluged and would not be able to record or update.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

To each his/her own. I personally find that glaring blue light really annoying, that's why my remotes are programmed to turn the receiver off. Oh, excuse me, "on standby".


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> Please no "energy" lectures.


Too late u asked the poll question.
If all 18,000,000+ shut it off then over the course of years the energy saved adds up.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dcowboy7 said:


> Too late u asked the poll question.
> If all 18,000,000+ shut it off then over the course of years the energy saved adds up.


 We're not talking about pulling the plug, just pushing the power (actually standby) button. There is negligible (~1 watt) difference with the power off or on with any DirecTV DVR receiver (not sure about standard boxes, never had one) but this is about DVR's.


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

Mine is off. Its actually a pet peeve when my girlfriend leaves it on all day when she leaves for work( she leaves after I do).


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Boston_bill said:


> Mine is off. Its actually a pet peeve when my girlfriend leaves it on all day when she leaves for work( she leaves after I do).


Bill, if that's her only failing I'd say leave her alone on the issue. 

But perhaps you could politely ask her to push the button on the remote that turns off both the TV and DVR


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

So loud and clicky and chirpy... I've had it 2 years and it has always made a lot of noise. And it is in the bedroom. I actually put it on an electric timer... off at 11:00PM On at 7AM.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dyker said:


> I actually put it on an electric timer... off at 11:00PM On at 7AM.


That is incredibly bad for the DVR. Wow.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I previously didn't turn "off" my HRs. But, with MRV, I moved one of them to a bedroom and programmed the remotes to control the TVs. My AV receiver died and I'm now using the TV spreakers. This arrangement may change again when I figure out what I want to do. Thinking of getting a new LCD TV and AV receiver.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> That is incredibly bad for the DVR. Wow.


I don't care I don't own it. It is like doing my own version of a RBR nightly. If it wasn't so noisy I wouldn't do it. I'd like to open it, see if it needs rubber washers, replace the drive, etc etc etc... but it isn't mine. DirecTV won't replace it with a quieter one (I know there are quieter because my other one is quiet). Fortunately in this case I can use the "leased, I don't own it" in my favor.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

dyker said:


> I don't care I don't own it. It is like doing my own version of a RBR nightly. If it wasn't so noisy I wouldn't do it. I'd like to open it, see if it needs rubber washers, replace the drive, etc etc etc... but it isn't mine. DirecTV won't replace it with a quieter one (I know there are quieter because my other one is quiet). Fortunately in this case I can use the "leased, I don't own it" in my favor.


That's awesome. But it's a shame we have to play these games to get D* to own up and fix the problems they've created.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dyker said:


> I don't care I don't own it.


If it were up to me, I'd invalidate your warranty immediately and charge you for the box. What you're doing is willful neglegence, and it is definitely shortening the life of the receiver.

But, this is the real world, and DirecTV will most likely never notice that you're doing it. So you'll get away with it.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I had this issue. What you do is send a command to your device that requires it be powered on. It will power on and perform the command (like input select, for example). Then the next step in the macro will be the on\off toggle command, and since it will be definitely on from the last command, it will always be off on the next.



TBlazer07 said:


> Right, HELP does send the OFF to ALL components. Problem is, those components that have on/off TOGGLE (same code) will go ON if they were OFF or OFF if they were on. Then it becomes all discombooberated. Yes, the HELP also works but sometimes takes 6 or 7 "HELPS" until it does the right thing. So by leaving the DVR on which makes no REAL difference all I have left is the TV and the audio receiver and there is MUCH less problem with synchronization and most importantly my WIFE because she never aims the remote properly of puts it down before all the codes are sent!
> 
> Which is why I leave the DVR on all the time. :lol:


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Does MRV and/or DirecTV2PC work when the "source" DVR is turned off?


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> If it were up to me, I'd invalidate your warranty immediately and charge you for the box. What you're doing is willful neglegence, and it is definitely shortening the life of the receiver.


Good thing it ain't up to you......he's right, some of these things are too noisy. The timer isn't going to hurt it much. It's not much different than shutting off your computer at night.......many people have been doing that for years without issues.

I'm sick of my HR21 making so much noise at night (it's in my bedroom) I'm going to move it into the closet behind the wall where my TV is mounted just so I don't have to hear the damn thing. It sounds like crickets.....the hard drive chatter is so noisy!

Oh, and to the OP....I put mine in standby mode every time I am done with it...


----------



## hdthebest (Sep 10, 2007)

No need to be on for me since it records everything while the DVR is off


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Does MRV and/or DirecTV2PC work when the "source" DVR is turned off?


Yes, if you mean just pressing the power button to turn it off.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

wildbill129 said:


> Good thing it ain't up to you......he's right, some of these things are too noisy. *The timer isn't going to hurt it much. It's not much different than shutting off your computer at night.......many people have been doing that for years without issues. *
> 
> <snip>..


so when your pc is running you just yank power to it and think thats good? this is what the timer is doing.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

wildbill129 said:


> It's not much different than shutting off your computer at night


It's completely different.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> If it were up to me, I'd invalidate your warranty immediately and charge you for the box. What you're doing is willful neglegence, and it is definitely shortening the life of the receiver.
> 
> But, this is the real world, and DirecTV will most likely never notice that you're doing it. So you'll get away with it.


Apparently nothing has happened to his set yet. I certainly wouldn't call it willful negligence. He's using a workaround so that he can sleep at night. DirecTV won't do anything to help him. Personally I'd be looking at alternatives, although, again, personally I don't have a DVR in the bedroom.

What is the life of the receiver, anyway? My first one lasted about four months -- the second one is going strong at 2 1/2 years. And I only pull the plug as a last resort when the receiver doesn't respond to an RBR. That's happened a couple times in the last few months.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I certainly wouldn't call it willful negligence. He's using a workaround so that he can sleep at night.


The reasoning doesn't change what's happening. Even if his life depended on pulling the plug on the DVR every night, he'd still be damaging the DVR. The DVR's internal components aren't going to say "oh, well he's pulling the plug because we're too loud at night, so we'll take it easy and not fail early from the abuse"


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

wildbill129 said:


> Good thing it ain't up to you......he's right, some of these things are too noisy. The timer isn't going to hurt it much. *It's not much different than shutting off your computer at night*.......many people have been doing that for years without issues.
> 
> I'm sick of my HR21 making so much noise at night (it's in my bedroom) I'm going to move it into the closet behind the wall where my TV is mounted just so I don't have to hear the damn thing. It sounds like crickets.....the hard drive chatter is so noisy!
> 
> Oh, and to the OP....I put mine in standby mode every time I am done with it...


The comparison is pulling the plug on your computer every night, not shutting it down. Heck, I shut my computer down several times a day.

I agree with the guy with the timer. If I had a noisy DVR in my bedroom I'd use his approach, too. Fortunately I have a quiet HR20 and it's not in the bedroom.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dyker said:


> So loud and clicky and chirpy... I've had it 2 years and it has always made a lot of noise. And it is in the bedroom. I actually put it on an electric timer... off at 11:00PM On at 7AM.





Jeremy W said:


> If it were up to me, I'd invalidate your warranty immediately and charge you for the box. What you're doing is willful neglegence, and it is definitely shortening the life of the receiver.
> 
> But, this is the real world, and DirecTV will most likely never notice that you're doing it. So you'll get away with it.


Well then, thank G-d it ain't up to you. Whether it is bad or not (and that's debatable), there is nothing in the manual that even suggests removing power from a DVR would be bad for the box and that it should or shouldn't be done so they obviously don't give a darn. However it is great to know that you are so concerned about their equipment.  :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Whether it is bad or not (and that's debatable)


Are you kidding me? It's debatable only if you have no IT background, meaning you're not qualified to speak on the matter in the first place. There is no room for debate on this issue. It's not good for the components, period. Can anyone tell you exactly how much stress you're putting on the system by pulling the plug every night? No, there are way too many variables. But it *is* bad.

DirecTV can and does track how often and why a receiver reboots. As for what they do with that info, I don't know. Like I said, it's highly unlikely that they would do anything about it. Pull the plug all day long for all I care, I was just saying how I would do things.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I've said before there needs to be a shutdown command buried in the menu's for us. we have, usually, a lot of power outages and batteries only last so long. eventually the battery goes and its just like pulling the plug.
if we had a way to do a graceful shutdown we could potentially avoid damage.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> if we had a way to do a graceful shutdown we could potentially avoid damage.


The recommended method is to do a restart, and then pull the plug when the lights go out. It results in a graceful shutdown, but it's not the most graceful method.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I know, its a work around but I have had times where starting was hard afterward.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jeremy W said:


> Are you kidding me? It's debatable only if you have no IT background, meaning you're not qualified to speak on the matter in the first place. There is no room for debate on this issue. It's not good for the components, period. Can anyone tell you exactly how much stress you're putting on the system by pulling the plug every night? No, there are way too many variables. But it *is* bad.
> 
> DirecTV can and does track how often and why a receiver reboots. As for what they do with that info, I don't know. Like I said, it's highly unlikely that they would do anything about it. Pull the plug all day long for all I care, I was just saying how I would do things.


DirecTV tracks how often a device reboots and why? That would be one hellava database. :eek2: Can't say I ever noticed that in their subscriber system but I guess there could be a "reboot monitoring department" somewhere in the building.

I never said it was GOOD for the device, I only stated they suggest no such thing in their documentation. And please don't presume to know anything about my background.

Oh, and thank your for your knowledgeable opinions. I will surely take them under advisement.


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

> Are you kidding me? It's debatable only if you have no IT background, meaning you're not qualified to speak on the matter in the first place. There is no room for debate on this issue. It's not good for the components, period.


41 years as a computer engineer here, and I say pull the plug! The user shouldn't have to be stuck with conforming to a poor design. If the noise and power consumption weren't excessive, the issue wouldn't exist. Lack of an easy, clean shutdown is just substandard design. I know how this stuff works, with the engineer saying the product isn't finished, and the management saying "ship it".


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

tigerwillow1 said:


> 41 years as a computer engineer here, and I say pull the plug! The user shouldn't have to be stuck with conforming to a poor design. If the noise and power consumption weren't excessive, the issue wouldn't exist. Lack of an easy, clean shutdown is just substandard design. I know how this stuff works, with the engineer saying the product isn't finished, and the management saying "ship it".


My only concern with pulling the plug is database integrity. Today's hardware should easily handle the power/heat changes much better than older ICs. Yet the db might not be happy. While it should be rare with a good two phase commit, pulling the plug nightly could hurt once every so often.

Now, I'm not sure how badly even that would hurt. Might be one lost show, might be some bad guide data that gets fixed soon, hard to say. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I shut it off only because the power button on my remote turns off both DVR and TV... and I'm too lazy to make it to anything else. 

I leave the spinning ring of death on, so turning the DVR "off" does have the advantage of turning off all the blue lights.


----------

